# Ford Mustang



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Any idea if this is coming to the UK?? I'm sure I read somewhere that Ford were going to... at $27,000 for a 4.6L V8   

Probably doesn't go around corners very well though :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I suggested replacing the TT with one to my girlfriend and she said they were horrendously ugly. I think they're great. Not as good as the classic ones though.
The handling of the previous generation (99-04) was actually not that bad. Unlike the automatic box you always have to endure on hire cars, the appalling build quality and the pathetic V6 you also have to endure on hire cars. Never driven the V8.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't decide whether it's brilliant or crap. Gorgeous or Ugly! But, and it's important, it may be the only thing that will get me out of the TT. I've been looking for a replacement for over a year and nothing has that little something that makes me want to change.

I'd have to see one in the metal, and see the size of the back seats because my kids are complaining now, but this could tempt me.

http://www.kc-imports.com/mustangrange.asp

Current prices run from Â£19859 for a taxi spec V6 to Â£23660 for a V8 love rocket. 5 month wait though and of course LHD.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I saw one at MPH04 and fell in love straight away - it is massive and looks WAY better in the - expansive - metal than it does in pictures. For instance that odd line at the bottom of the doors that bulges out into a swage line of sorts at the rear looks pathetic in pictures but in reality it works so well. It's totally unlike anything on sale over here at the moment and it's got fantastic road presence with that big angular nose.

Seems very roomy inside, looks way bigger than a TT though I couldn't sit in it so can't comment. Dash "looks" very nice compared to most other American cars, very retro but in a futuristic way, if that's not an inherent oxmoron :lol:

I ran the car through Ford USA's configurator and a top spec V8 with all the toys (inc a 1000 watt twin sub stereo lol) in a fetching windveil blue came out at about Â£15,000     Shame import tax and VAT plus shipping adds so much. It's almost a reason to go live in the states and if I were still in Brazil I'd have shipped one down for sure.

And although a bit tacky, I am afraid to say, how cool is the changeable dash colour


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

proeliator2001 said:


> I ran the car through Ford USA's configurator and a top spec V8 with all the toys (inc a 1000 watt twin sub stereo lol) in a fetching windveil blue came out at about Â£15,000     Shame import tax and VAT plus shipping adds so much.


I did that too  Sad really.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

If it wasn't for all the bloody vat and import tax we get swindled out of I'd order one in a heartbeat. Don't suppose a mustang would fix in a suitcase :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I like that Mustang too. Will they be available in RHD?

I've always been interested in 'muscle cars' but the yankee styling has always seemed a bit over the top, for me :wink: Hence I went for an Australian version - the Monaro


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Hence I went for an Australian version - the Monaro


Pah. A pathetic alternative. I heard monaros actually handle pretty well. :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

phil said:


> Pah. A pathetic alternative.


 

:wink: There are plenty who say that the Monaro is the _only_ muscle car that really works 8)



> I heard monaros actually handle pretty well. :wink:


They do - I had a lot of fun at Bedford  
Monaros have IRS compared to the solid live rear axle of the Mustang.... and a bigger engine and more power. 
Mustang is 4.6 litre 300bhp/320ft/lb - still very useful figs!

But I do like the retro look of the new Mustang: 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm off to the states for my 30th birthday in April with 10 mates. Must wangle a few test drives. Or maybe even a special request hire car or two.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I was down at Ford training during the summer and as far as they have been made aware it will be coming to the UK. :wink:

I had 2 Mustangs years ago.... I wish I'd kept them....  (1964.5 factory GT with the 289cu V8 with the 4 speed manual and a 68 fastback with a 302cu V8. 8) Awesome sound...shit at bends. :lol: )

The new one looks really good I think.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Silversea said:


> I was down at Ford training during the summer and as far as they have been made aware it will be coming to the UK. :wink:


Maybe it's time to get to know my local Ford dealer then !!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Problem is as soon as they offer it in RHD, you just know that the price we pay for it will be more than double waht the septics do..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I love the look of this car and the spec but IMO the best bit is:



> It has a phosphorescent handle thatâ€™s easy to find in the dark, and allows anyone locked in the trunk to open it from the inside.












Only in America!!! :lol: (Made me chuckle but I s'pose very useful if you were to get trapped in there by accident)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Only in America!!! :lol: (Made me chuckle but I s'pose very useful if you were to get trapped in there by accident)


I get trapped in the boot all the time. Thank God that I had my mobile with me to call the emergency services.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KevinST said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > I was down at Ford training during the summer and as far as they have been made aware it will be coming to the UK. :wink:
> ...


I wouldn't hold your breath if I were you .


----------

